# star loft is completed/birds settled in new home



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

i finally completed the loft,though ive had birds for a month now.right now it has a big breeder room,which is the right side 8ft.and i am using the widowhood hen room,which is the middle 4ft where the door is and little white aviary for a breeder room also,just 2 pairs in it.the big room to the left is the widowhood cocks room.you can see a little settling cage on the landing board.the big breeder room to the right will make 2 rooms for separating the breeders.i built a removable wall for that purpose.i have 2 breeding boxes in both rooms for the 4 pairs i will house.pics will follow soon. k-will

ps the big sign was my 8 yr olds idea.she painted it and put the stars on it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Looks good..........but the picture is too small.  
I know.........you said more pictures would be on the way. I'm watching and waiting............


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

*dummy couldnt expand pic!*

the problem is renee that the "boss" who is also the computer expert is out of town until sunday.i couldnt get it bigger.she will fix it when she gets home.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

*better picture*

here is a much better picture.it even shows the paw marks from my hound dog who says hello to the pigeons from time to time.you can see the aviary in the middle room where the door is is temporary.this will be the flying hens room.as i said already the left side is the widowhood cocks room.the right side is the breeder room.im just using the middle room for 2 pairs right now,and 2 pairs in the bigger breeder room.the bigger room has a removable wall i will install to separate all breeders when finished.this will leave the 2 flying rooms for the flyers.


----------



## sharpshooter (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice loft. Your kid has good taste,the sign looks great!!!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

k-will your loft turned out great and I love the sign.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Nice looking loft and terrific sign, K-will! Thank you for the new photo!

Terry


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

*new loft*

thanks everybody for the comments.i think this loft has good "karma".hopefully we can win some races out of it.the birds sure like it.i will take some more interior pics later as i have made changes already.forgot to mention the 4 pairs are set now.should have some eggs soon.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

K-Will

Your loft is simply gorgeous! I'm envious. You did a wonderful job on it. I know you get a good feeling each time you look out the window at it or walk into it. WOW!

Margaret


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks margarett,my daughter is hooked on the birds now also.its a win win situation.i think we will fly very well out of this loft.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

great loft k-will, I hope you race and breed many winners out of it,


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

just wondering what happened to you k will hope things are going good for you with your birds , not heard from you in a while , just curious about how your birds are coming along , any new babys to report ... anything ?? like I said hope all is going great for you


----------

